
Get Ready for a Coffee Renaissance Thanks to Genetics - bcaulfield
https://www.wired.com/video/2017/01/get-ready-for-a-coffee-renaissance-thanks-genetics/
======
colept
I am perfectly okay with GMO coffee. If they could make a coffee bean that
also contained theanine I would buy.

~~~
bcaulfield
Nice.

